# TB25cs TROY BUILT TRIMMER



## fredarocking (Mar 14, 2011)

MY TROY BUILT TRIMMER TB25CS JUST BROKE. mY EDGER BLADE WILL NOT SPIN OR CUT UNDER POWER. JUST SPINS WITH NO TENISON. WHAT BROKE.The edger blade was cutting find then i got it stuck in dirt and will not spin under pressure now. Motor runs fine on trimmer.But blade just spins ?? HELP HELP HELP I am a dummie on this matter.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think that is the jointed, multi tool model, so either the cable in the tube has broken or the connectors have rounded and/or disengaged. So you need to remove the edger attachment from the unit and start investigating and find what turns and what doesn't, etc. Have a good one. Geo


----------

